# A tale of a reseller



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

A few have been asking what we (the dreaded "Re-Seller") do to a snow blower sell so this is the story of a Sno-Tek

I found one the seller said "The All Wheel Drive" doesn't work, Turns out the drive system was dead for a unknown reason so I took a chance and said I would take before I seen it in person after we agreed on a price of $150, It turned out to be in rather good condition on the outside anyway, When I got it home this is what I had found, The mouse condo as I called it, AND it even had the Penthouse too LOL.








And the penthouse








This is what I had found under that mess after I cleaned it up some. Explained why the AWD LOL didn't work.








I then pulled off the engine to get a good cleaning








Belts were amazingly still in good shape, Blower looked to have very little actual use but much use for the mice. Anyway a good cleaning 








also gave it a coat of wax to deoxidise any paint that might be getting rust. Even gave the engine a good cleaning and oil change.








Now that it was all cleaned I started the repairs, Removed the parts and cleaned any rust off and greased what needed it and put it all back in.








doesn't that look so much better








Still need to grease that gear however as I forgot until it was all back together, But easy to access so not a big deal.
engine back on and putting it all back together.








cleaned up pretty well if I don't say so myself.
















Now this one actually did run pretty well but decided to mod the low speed jet anyway just so there are no issues for the buyer.








and one last wipedown and put new sheer bolts in and she is ready to sell, Hope the snow comes in good or I'll hold onto to her for fall, Have another one to go through in the garage but a older model that had the metal chute.
barely a scratch on the augers.










Well for those that wonder what some of us go through to get a blower ready to sell, This is what I do as it is my hobby and not my job and rather enjoy fixing these things, So not all go through what I do to make them as good as new as I can without making them expensive. But I have fun.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice price... Nice job on repair and cleanup.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

I have fixed up 2 blowers but I use both of them. I have often thought about finding a nice snow blower with single shaft PTO engine about 5 to 8 hp and getting for free to $50 dollars with a blown block and repowering it and I could sell it right now for $250+ easily since we have 3 feet of snow on the ground right now. JackMels a member here on the forum fixes snow blowers and selling re-powered snow blowers in his shop. He gets people to bring him their blown engine ones and he puts Harbor Freight Predator 212cc engines on them.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

EXCELLENT!!!!!!!

great write up!

a great hobby.

now if you resell , the price should be $150 ( what you paid for it )

god forbid you make any money for all your expense and labor.........one of those DREADED flippers!!!!!!

I have had people ask me "how much did YOU pay for it?" ..................response....."have a nice day"


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I do all labor for free and pay for all parts, WILL sell for $150, Plus storage fees of course. LOL


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

$10 a day from now till next November should be right.....


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's amazing what those critters can do inside a snowblower or riding mower.

.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It's amazing what those critters can do inside a snowblower or riding mower.
> 
> .


I just walked out to my shed to check on something, and I noticed 3 strange holes about 4-5 feet apart at the base of my plow path from driveway to shed. The snow is piled up roughly 2-3 feet vertically and extends to the edge of my neighbor's mobile home across maybe 20 feet wide.

These little holes are showing at the base of the snow bank about the size of a golf ball. Then it hit me what they are. They're mice path exits from underneath my neighbor's mobile home skirting.

"I hate mice, Doc! I hate 'em!"
"Aw, c'mon tls...show a little backbone, will ya?"


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

You might want to look under the muffler shield...make sure they didn't build a "hot tub"....:laugh:


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

88-tek said:


> You might want to look under the muffler shield...make sure they didn't build a "hot tub"....:laugh:


Wouldn’t of surprised me lol but it’s been checked, no mouse bikinis there.


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

Ha..Good to know. :laugh:

BTW...Your doing a fantastic job rehabing the ol' Tekkie. She's looking Purdy! :smile_big:


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

I think it's funny that some people will jump ship at the first sign of trouble, practically give away a perfectly good machine, and spend that money again on a brand new one all because it needed a little bit of work.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Never know. Might not be the first sign of trouble as much as the last straw.
Might have needed other repairs leading up to whatever is wrong with it now just being the one more thing the owner isn't going to do and new with warranty is looking like the way to go.

.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

topher5150 said:


> I think it's funny that some people will jump ship at the first sign of trouble, practically give away a perfectly good machine, and spend that money again on a brand new one all because it needed a little bit of work.


we need people like this.

i bought a HS828 several years back for 300 because the impeller shear pin broke. owner did not want to "deal with it"


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Never know. Might not be the first sign of trouble as much as the last straw.
> Might have needed other repairs leading up to whatever is wrong with it now just being the one more thing the owner isn't going to do and new with warranty is looking like the way to go.
> 
> .


This is part of the reason I like the Sno-Tek, real simple to work on, endless parts and easiest ones to sell as they are a new design with Ariens name on it and priced with MTD blowers, so I buy them as much as I can find them, Have the older one In the basement now, This one already had the engine off but now I need to take off the head to put a Helicoil in to fix the plug threads.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Dauntae said:


> I do all labor for free and pay for all parts, WILL sell for $150, Plus storage fees of course. LOL



You are truly a craftsman! Excellent job .... don't under estimate your needed profit:thumbsup:


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

This is the semi older one, standard Ariens skid shoes but chute IS plastic but tip is steel, the older ones used the same steel chute as The compact


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> we need people like this.
> 
> i bought a HS828 several years back for 300 because the impeller shear pin broke. owner did not want to "deal with it"


I had a guy at work who threw out a $500 leaf blower, it took me $20, and an hour to get it running again.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That is fantastic  

My best to date has been a 10,000W Generac generator with a Vanguard V-twin engine, stored in a shed. $50. It was dirty, but looked great once I cleaned it up. 

I had it running and making power that afternoon. It was much bigger than I needed, so I sold it, and the proceeds basically paid for a 5500W generator, and to have the house wired.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Bruce.....which of the herd did you use today on the slush?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Started with MY sno-Tek with the 254cc but it was laboring a bit more than I liked so fired up the ST1027 and that went right through it.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

sweet!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Ha, just found this thread again. best deal I had was finding a free Honda HS928 that the owner dropped. Broke idler wheel for tracks and bent chute. Took a couple hours to RR track and wheel , service the machine and sell for average price. pic is not machine but similar.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> Ha, just found this thread again. best deal I had was finding a free Honda HS928 that the owner dropped. Broke idler wheel for tracks and bent chute. Took a couple hours to RR track and wheel , service the machine and sell for average price. pic is not machine but similar.


that'll keep you in beer for a few weeks, 

tx


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Dauntae said:


> A few have been asking what we (the dreaded "Re-Seller") do to a snow blower sell so this is the story of a Sno-Tek
> 
> I found one the seller said "The All Wheel Drive" doesn't work, Turns out the drive system was dead for a unknown reason so I took a chance and said I would take before I seen it in person after we agreed on a price of $150, It turned out to be in rather good condition on the outside anyway, When I got it home this is what I had found, The mouse condo as I called it, AND it even had the Penthouse too LOL.
> 
> ...


I love posts like these. very impressive job. here is one i found today. owner said it would not shift or start. here's why. cleaned carb to get it started. runs at idle but stalls out at higher speeds so alittle more work needed there.

cleaned out this mess, lubed and now it shifts well.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> EXCELLENT!!!!!!!
> 
> great write up!
> 
> ...


My response Would be How much do you make a year at your job ? Or goodbye works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Great write-up and well done.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Actually thinking of keeping this one. Very nice except weathered. the tires are cracked. maybe install tubes? not sure.


----------

